
Beautiful HTML e-mails easily - sheetpiano
https://topol.io
======
sheetpiano
Hey y'all, we have created this small tool to help you build your HTML
e-mails.

If you have ever tried to build your own HMTL e-mail template or you don't
like all the old WYSIWYG-like editors out there we're here to help!

With this drag-and-drop tool you can easily build beautiful e-mails in a
matter of minutes. Simply choose a pre-designed layout and start building your
own.

We are happy to listen to all of your comments, needs and suggestions to make
our tool even better!

